# Casino HERF -- KC Style!!



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

David (Greerzilla) will be in town for the Christmas holiday next week. The KC Gorillas are planning to get together at a local casino on Wednesday, December 27th at around 7. I think we have decided on Ameristar -- if I am wrong, someone please correct me! So far, David, allanb3369, and myself are planning on being there. Let's all get together and have a great HERF!!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Sounds like one heckuva plan!


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

All sounds great to me. Plan on meeting inside that bar (I think it looks like a train station?) just inside the main entrance from the porte-cochere?

Not sure if anyone else will be arriving early, but I'll probably go straight from the office, so I'll plan on showing up a little early to grab a bite to eat. 

This is awesome and I hope we can round up a few more brothers!


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

allanb3369 said:


> All sounds great to me. Plan on meeting inside that bar (I think it looks like a train station?) just inside the main entrance from the porte-cochere?
> 
> Not sure if anyone else will be arriving early, but I'll probably go straight from the office, so I'll plan on showing up a little early to grab a bite to eat.
> 
> This is awesome and I hope we can round up a few more brothers!


I could head straight to Ameristar from work and meet ya for dinner, Allan! It would be around 5:45 or so before I could make it there from PV.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I won't be making dinner as I'm having that with the family. Because of that, I probably won't make it until 7:30. You guys should be up to hundy by then.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

Will any other KC folks be able to make it to this??


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

JHawk said:


> Will any other KC folks be able to make it to this??


Don't think I'm gunna be able to make this one....Hollidays and all. I'll play it by ear, but as things are looking at the moment, I think I'm gunna have to wish the rest of ya lots of luck at the "boat"!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Hope you can make it monsoon!

Anyway, I won't be online much until at least Tuesday, but I'll be able to check back and such. I'll PM you guys by Wednesday afternoon with my cell #, and I'll check back for the exact meeting location and time.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

Last bump... any more KC folks available??


----------



## AckDaddy (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm in.

What's the head count to date?


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

AckDaddy said:


> I'm in.
> 
> What's the head count to date?


Tomorrow evening at the Ameristar. Jon and Allan (sp?) are meeting early to grab a bite to eat, I'll be there around 7:30 give or take. PM Jon or Allan (JHawk or Allanb...) to get their numbers if you are interested. Hope to see you there!


----------



## AckDaddy (Dec 19, 2006)

I'll be there at 7:30...


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

AckDaddy said:


> I'll be there at 7:30...


Cool, I'd still PM one of them to get a cell phone, we aren't too sure where we are meeting. Probably at the train restaurant thingy.


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

AckDaddy said:


> I'll be there at 7:30...


Glad Ackdaddy can hopefully join in the fun a little later tonight. Also, I sent a PM to Technorobo (who posted a 'maybe') in the other KC Chiefs Herf thread a few moments ago.

We're all planning on meeting up at the "Depot" - which is the bar that looks like a train station just inside the main entrance from the porte-cochere. Jon (JHawk) and I are planning on arriving a little early and grabbing a bite to eat, but will be back to the depot before 7:30 PM to meet up with you and David (Greerzilla) as well as anyone else who can make it.

Cool - I'm looking forward to this!!!


----------



## AckDaddy (Dec 19, 2006)

I went ahead and cross-posted over at CW and eHerf, just to up the headcount. I'll be bringing one other guy (newbie)...catch you guys in a few.

:al


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

Didn't see ya AckDaddy -- hope you weren't waiting around long!! Allan meet up with David around 7:30 and brought him back to the sports bar. I had a great time tonight!! Sorry I pooped out so early... my stomach just wasn't a happy camper. I enjoyed the one smoke I had and the conversation -- I didn't have much to add to it; but I enjoyed listening and managed to learn quite a bit. Thanks to Allan and David for the gifts. They are much appreciated!! Hopefully, we can do this again soon.


----------



## AckDaddy (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah, I must have missed some of you guys. I got there at 8:30. I noticed all of the bars were closed, and not a cigar smoker in site, 'cept me.

Here's my review of the RP 'A' series that I smoked in your honor!

7:50 - Lite this large MF'r up at my house...seriously, it was like 9" long.
8:30 - Get to the casino, no one in sight, bars closed, casino empty.
10:32 - Put the RP out while sitting at Harrah's Toby Keith Bar (Met some friends there). Yes, 2.5 hours later.

Smooth all the way through. Been drinking for a while, so I can't get a flavor profile of the damn thing. OK, I couldn't give a flavor profile if I was sober.

Then I hit Diamond Joe's with a few friends. Wish you could have been there!

12:47 am, can't get rid of these damn hiccups.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Sorry we missed you AckDaddy.

Very nice to meet both of you Jon and Allan and thank you both of you for the great cigars! Allan gifted both Jon and I a Monte that was older than both of us!


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I think AckDaddy might have gone to Harrah's -- we were at Ameristar! Oh well, there WILL be a next time!!! :w


----------



## AckDaddy (Dec 19, 2006)

Nah, I started out at Ameristar (didn't get there until 8:30 though)...for some reason, none of the bars were open so I high-tailed it over to Harrah's...


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

AckDaddy said:


> Nah, I started out at Ameristar (didn't get there until 8:30 though)...for some reason, none of the bars were open so I high-tailed it over to Harrah's...


I did notice the depot bar wasn't really open at all... We were in the Amerisports bar which was a bit down the hall but still outside of the casino...

Hopefully you can meet up next time!


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

JHawk said:


> I think AckDaddy might have gone to Harrah's -- we were at Ameristar! Oh well, there WILL be a next time!!! :w


Guys, thanks for a great evening. Feel bad that your stomach took a turn for the worse, Jon. But David (and the rather large group he brought) had fun in the casino being obnoxious at the Blackjack table. Alright, it was just me who was obnoxious and more than made up for everyone else. 

No luck for me in the casino, but did manage to offer the fire gods a few nice sticks anyway: Partagas Charlotte ('93), Monte #3 (1970's), Davi 5000, Che Limited Humi Robusto, Partagas 160 Dobles.

David and Jon, please enjoy those Monte #3's. :w

I agree with Jon, we should do this again. Next time, we gotta exchange cell phone numbers and make sure everyone meets up. AckDaddy, really sorry to hear that you came to Ameristar and didn't find us. BTW, I could care less which casino we go to, they all take my money just the same!

'Til next time, peace.

-- Allan


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

In my defense, it was mainly two in my party that were obnoxious. 

I played by the rules and didn't split kings or anything like that. 

Allan, I don't think I can say thank you enough for that cigar!


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I agree with David on Allan's gift -- VERY NICE! Although David's gifts to me were very much appreciated as well. 
Ameristar is the only casino I have been to more than one time, so I am usually inclined to go there. But I would be glad to branch out and try Harrah's or any of the other ones!!


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

Bumping this to see if there is any interest in a KC HERF for the Super Bowl. We could go to Ameristar, Harrah's, or any other place in town. Please post here or shoot me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

You guys should get together tomorrow for the Chiefs game... it might be the last chance you guys get! I hope not, but I don't feel confident against Indy there.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> You guys should get together tomorrow for the Chiefs game... it might be the last chance you guys get! I hope not, but I don't feel confident against Indy there.


I am planning on being at the Merchant in Independence tomorrow for the Indy game! I am not planning on the Chiefs making the Super Bowl -- but it's fun to watch it no matter who is playing!


----------

